# Brinkmann LED Rechargeable Spotlight/Lantern Introduction



## BlueBeam22 (Dec 12, 2009)

I just bought this light from Pep Boys Auto Parts for around $35. It is rechargeable and runs up to 3 hours on a full charge. It features a 3W Luxeon LED emitter, an incredibly large reflector, and a lantern light-up body.

I am really impressed by it as it is an extreme thrower, and has a pinpoint hotspot that allows it to throw 200 yards. This is thanks to its giant reflector of course; something I have never seen before on an LED light. I have always hoped for a large reflectored LED spotlight to become available, and now it has and I am very pleased with its performance! It is quite a novelty light.











































Beamshots and a few more photos to come tonight.


----------



## Mjolnir (Dec 12, 2009)

I find it kind of strange that they used a partially textured reflector instead of a smooth one for an LED. Normally that type of texture (not sure what it is called) is on cheap incandescent lights, or floodlights. A uniform light source like an LED usually doesn't need to be textured that much to reduce artifacts.

Also, what LEDs are in the lantern part?


----------



## petersmith6 (Dec 12, 2009)

i must admit that i am a fan off simple 6volt spotlights,there cheap and chearful and long running with 6volt lanter battries or 4 d cell with adapters.we dont have any thing like this in the UK.but its a shame it it isnt waterproof, big reflector with plenty of thro and long run time would be fantastick.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Dec 13, 2009)

Mjolnir said:


> I find it kind of strange that they used a partially textured reflector instead of a smooth one for an LED. Normally that type of texture (not sure what it is called) is on cheap incandescent lights, or floodlights. A uniform light source like an LED usually doesn't need to be textured that much to reduce artifacts.
> 
> Also, what LEDs are in the lantern part?


 
Hello Mjolnir, I appreciate your reply to my thread.

I found it strange also, as it would definitely generate more lux with a deep, completely smooth reflector. The partially faceted reflector it has does give it a very smooth, artifact-free beam, but I would prefer if it just had a smooth reflector. I still find its throw impressive as the beam is incredibly tight and bright.

The LEDs in the upper part of the lantern body appear to be Luxeon I's, which there are five of in total. They are collectively bright enough to nicely illuminate a small area due to the reflective surfaces around them inside the lantern that project a broad flood of light out in all directions.



petersmith6 said:


> i must admit that i am a fan off simple 6volt spotlights,there cheap and chearful and long running with 6volt lanter battries or 4 d cell with adapters.we dont have any thing like this in the UK.but its a shame it it isnt waterproof, big reflector with plenty of thro and long run time would be fantastick.


 
I agree that it would be nice if it was more water resistant, and it is indeed a very nice light. It is extremely lightweight unlike common rechargeable spotlights, and has a very long runtime for its output; which seems to be around 200 lumens, by the way.

Here are a few more photos I took this evening, and I promise beamshots very soon. These should give a better idea of its size. I apologize for the lack of quality in these photos; it is due to poor lighting.

N30 HID left, Brinkmann LED spotlight middle, 3D Maglite right


----------



## Patriot (Dec 13, 2009)

I little bit large considering its output but it seems to be a very multi-role, multi-purpose light. It would probably make a nice camping light if you didn't mind the packing bulk. It makes a nice duo with your N30 though! 

Thanks for the nice mini review and pictures Houston. :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Dec 14, 2009)

Patriot said:


> I little bit large considering its output but it seems to be a very multi-role, multi-purpose light. It would probably make a nice camping light if you didn't mind the packing bulk. It makes a nice duo with your N30 though!
> 
> Thanks for the nice mini review and pictures Houston. :thumbsup:


 
Thanks for your positive comments, Patriot! It is indeed an excellent multi purpose light, and its extreme throw combined with the long runtime makes it very useful.

Here are the beamshots I promised. The first one is it shining at the front of my house from about 30 yards away, and the second one is of it shining at a shed from a slightly greater distance.


----------



## danjoo (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice review thanx,

i like the Camping Lantern Feature.

With this reflektor its maybe possible to put a multi die emitter in it P7 or MCE.


Daniel


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Dec 17, 2009)

I appreciate your comments, danjoo. I like the camping lantern feature as well; below is a picture of it lighting up an area between two shrubs.






Still more beamshots of this light to come in the future.


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 22, 2009)

Now this is what im looking for......i have a rechargeable hand held by Black & Decker and as far as runtimes it sucks.....3hours is a long time for me to get something done out in the yard. Nice Pics and beamshots BB......might have to check out PB when i get the chance....What kind of batts does it take....i know there built in but are they replaceable.


----------



## Showolf (Dec 28, 2009)

This light is so cool! I really like the lantern feature making it a superb light to have while camping... The LED appears to throw well too. Another sweet find BB, and thanks so much for sharing!!!!


----------

